# Podcast suggestions?



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am struggling to find podcasts that hold my interest for long. I really like "This Week in Guns." I have listened to some Prepper podcasts, but so many of them seem to go way off topic, or become laser specific on topics like financial security, homesteading, etc. I understand the value of all of those topics, but I guess I am looking for something that covers a broader spectrum of topics.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a podcast, I will be posting info soon


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look into some early American History - the stories about how and why this country was founded should be required reading in every American home. (they won't teach it in schools)


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Paul S. I have a degree in history, and couldn't agree more.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The preparedness podcast

and

The survival podcast


----------

